

Ask HN: What Are Your Favorite Blogs on Scaling? - stanley

What are your favorite blogs and posts on the general topic of scaling?<p>I find that all of the best scaling resources I have ever come across were mentioned right here on HN. Since this is an issue that so many of us face, I think it would be useful to put together a list of such sites.
======
ryanteo
<http://highscalability.com/> ?

~~~
MPiccinato
I will second this one. It has some good articles.

------
vincentchan
Check out this post from one of the founders at Posterous:

<http://axonflux.com/building-and-scaling-a-startup>

